# MineSweeper Clone



## Manfred (9. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Mein neuestes Game hier zum download

http://members.chello.at/manfred.fettinger/java/JMine.jar


----------



## pogo (9. Dez 2004)

sieht nett aus.


----------



## Griffin (9. Dez 2004)

Bei mir funktioniert der Menüpunkt "Neues Spiel" nicht. Also für ein neues Spiel muss ich das Programm neustarten. 
Aber ansonsten sieht es ganz gut aus.
Kommen noch weitere Funktionen hinzu?


----------



## Hansdampf (9. Dez 2004)

klappt alles


----------



## Manfred (9. Dez 2004)

Griffin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir funktioniert der Menüpunkt "Neues Spiel" nicht. Also für ein neues Spiel muss ich das Programm neustarten.
> Aber ansonsten sieht es ganz gut aus.
> Kommen noch weitere Funktionen hinzu?




Hmmm... seltsam, vielleicht liegts an der JDK Version, ich benutze 1.5

Ich hab jetzt nur noch geändert, dass pro Anzahl (wieviele Minen herumliegen) verschiedene Farben verwendet werden!

Sonst hab ich nichts geplant, naja Highscore wäre net schlecht, kommt drauf an wie ich dazukomme!


----------



## Grizzly (9. Dez 2004)

Manfred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Griffin hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Menüpunkt habe ich auch. Hab' Java 1.4.x.


----------



## Manfred (9. Dez 2004)

Die beiden anderen Menüpunkte funktionieren??

Also es sollte dann ein kleines Fenster erscheinen, in dem man die Anzahl der Minen und die Dimension des Spielfeldes eingeben sollte! Vielleicht ist es nur versteckt  :roll: ??


Das wäre der Code, der aufgerufen wird!
Kann jemand ein Kompatibilitätsproblem entdecken??


```
private void neuesSpiel()
	{
	    f = new JFrame("Neues Spiel");
	    f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
	    f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
	    f.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,2));
	    
	    JLabel l0 = new JLabel("Minen:");
	    JLabel l1 = new JLabel("Breite:");
	    JLabel l2 = new JLabel("Laenge:");
	    
	    tf0 = new JTextField();
	    tf1 = new JTextField();
	    tf2 = new JTextField();
	    tf1.setText("6");
	    tf2.setText("6");
	    tf0.setText("2");
	    
	    JButton ok = new JButton("OK");
	    JButton cancel = new JButton("Cancel");
	    addButtonListener(ok);
	    addButtonListener(cancel);
	    
	    f.getContentPane().add(l0);
	    f.getContentPane().add(tf0);
	    f.getContentPane().add(l1);
	    f.getContentPane().add(tf1);
	    f.getContentPane().add(l2);
	    f.getContentPane().add(tf2);
	    f.getContentPane().add(ok);
	    f.getContentPane().add(cancel);
	    
	    f.pack();
	    f.setVisible(true);
	}
```


----------



## Pennywise (9. Dez 2004)

Bei mir hatte er in deiner GUI ein Problem in Zeile 93 wenn man ein neues Spiel starten wollte.

Hier sollte man lieber f.getContentPane.setLayout(); nehmen.


----------



## Manfred (9. Dez 2004)

Danke! Ich denke das war schuld daran!


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2004)

ich würde für solche dinge sowieso eher einen modalen JDialog nehmen...

oder ist es gewünsct, dass man weiterspeilen kann, während mein sein neues Spiel zusmmaneklickt?


----------



## Manfred (9. Dez 2004)

Gute Idee!

Muss ich mir erstmal anschauen, hab ich noch nie benutzt!


----------



## Griffin (9. Dez 2004)

OK, jetzt funktioniert es auch bei mir.


----------



## amlug (9. Dez 2004)

Gutes Spiel. Bei klappt alles.  :toll:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (9. Dez 2004)

1) Die letzte Reihe wird nicht komplett dargestellt
2) Das Spielende wird nicht automatisch erkannt: man muß nochmal "Lösen"  anklicken, um beglückwünscht zu werden
3) Die Defaulteinstellungen (6x6) eines neuen Spiels sind nicht die des ersten Spiels (10x10). Wenn man sie ändert und nochmal ein neues Spiel startet, stehen die Einstellungen wieder auf 6x6.


----------



## Manfred (10. Dez 2004)

1 - Hab ich schon bemerkt, unter WIN2000 funktionierts, unter WINXP nicht, wahrscheinlich weil der "obere Fensterrand" etwas höher ist!

2 - Das Ende wird nicht automatisch erkannt, man muss "Lösen" klicken, oder meinst du, du klickst Lösen, nichts passiert und musst nochmal klicken??

3 - Hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht!

Danke!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (10. Dez 2004)

zu 2) Nein, "Lösen" funktioniert beim 1. Mal. Ich hätte nur eine automatische Erkennung erwartet, wenn man alle Minen markiert und alle anderen Felder abgeräumt hat. Jedenfalls bilde ich mir irgendwie ein, daß das beim Windows-Minesweeper so ist.


----------



## Floesch84 (Gast) (26. Jul 2005)

Ich habe auch eine MineSweeper Klon geshrieben. Zu finden unter

www.min-style.de/projects/sonstiges

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Floesch84 (26. Jul 2005)

Sorry, der Link stimmt nicht mehr, hier der richtige:

http://www.min-style.de/Sonstiges.18.0.html


----------



## Manfred (27. Jul 2005)

Sieht toll aus!


----------

